
Argument Against Headphones: 1 in 5 American teens has hearing loss - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/09/magazine/09FOB-medium-t.html?_r=1
======
InclinedPlane
Also an argument against cubicles. Noisy cubicles often lead to use of
headphones to drown out such noise, which can lead to hearing loss.

~~~
Terretta
Also an argument against offices. Offices often lead to cubicles, which lead
to headphones, which lead to hearing loss.

PS. InclinedPlane = Lazy dog.

~~~
mattm
Also an argument against life. Life leads to work which often leads to
cubicles, which leads...

~~~
saurik
Also an argument against sex. Sex leads to life which often leads to...

